# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم تطبيقات وألعاب الأندرويد Apps & Games Android  احدث اصدار من برنامج الملاحة Sygic GPS Navigation 11.2.6 +خريطة المغرب و العالم

## DARIFBS

السلام عليكم   *اصدار جديد  11.2.6 من برنامج  Sygic Aura Navigator* *متطلبات التشغيل : اندرويد اصدار 2.0.1 وما فوق*  **  *
اصدار جديد بتاريخ 11/2/2012  نسخه 11.2.6 مكركه   الجديد والتغييرات :  ✓Search of house numbers in Germany and Czech Republic fixed
✓Latest maps with updated road coverage for Pakistan
✓Introducing Real-Time Traffic information for Singapore! Know what lies  ahead with the first and only navigation app that features fully  integrated traffic for Singapore. Available at الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     التحميل 
تحميل البرنامج مكرك فقط APK
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
تحميل ملف الداتا للبرنامج لمن يحتاجه (حجم 345) 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  او
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *لتحميل خرائط المغرب والعالم  الطريقه الاولى :  من جهازك اندرويد 
لما تركب البرنامج راح يركب برنامجين واحد البرنامج الرئيسي والثاني لتحميل الخرائط من التلفون  الطريقه الثانيه :  من جهاز الكمبيوتر
فك الضغط وشغل البرنامج SygicDL.exe
عند تحميل الخرائط تحصلها في ملف DL
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   ملاحظة : يمكن تغيير البرنامج الى اللغة العربيه والخريطه سوف تتحول الى اسماء عربيه* 
منقول مع بعض التعديلات 
تمتعوا

----------


## magma

Chokrane bzaaf khouya

----------


## anarchide

Merci c'est genial

----------


## aliakil

chokran merci

----------


## Brahim-islam

تسلم يداك أخي الكريم

----------


## azouzi

تسلم يداك أخي الكريم    100%100  
تستاهل الشكر

----------


## eyncom

شكرا للجهد الرائع .. جربت هذا البرنامج ممتاز جدا ويعتبر الاحسن بعد تجربتي لكن ينقصه فقط تحديث الخرائط سواء في السعوديه او المغرب واستخدام سهل

----------


## BRAHIM61

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
مباشرة من هنا

----------


## slimalg

wa kha daba ma tajidje ahssen man hada

----------


## salehdh

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## bilalelmkissi

شكرا لك اخي وجزاك الله عنا خيراااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## simouhamed



----------


## hitch31

thinksssssss

----------


## crazy80_20

جزاك الله عنا خيرا

----------


## mawi

merci

----------


## amire1965

Chokrane bzaaf khouya

----------


## magicto

merci cher ami

----------


## salimsalam

Chokrane bzaaf khouya

----------


## hamboli80

Merci

----------


## m.alouazen

Merci Khoya

----------


## thayouba

Merci khoyaaaa

----------


## al fassia

Merci !!!

----------


## yassinox

شكرا

----------


## chiki13

تسلم يداك أخي الكريم 100%100 
تستاهل الشكر

----------


## WAIL41981

Mkhfddddd

----------


## sip4m1

شكرااا أخي

----------


## kaderou

Merci infiniment pour les efforts déployés par les membres de ce forum

----------


## opeth151

merci bcp

----------


## amresnake

الف شكر اخي الكريم

----------


## hors2

شكرا للجهد الرائع

----------


## youssefgml

merci khouya

----------


## yassine-c

hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

----------


## pala

جزاك الله عنا خيرا

----------


## SADEQ67

ينقصه تحديث خريطة المغرب على العموم شكرا

----------


## aloud

شكرا اخي الكريم

----------


## kikou

chokrane

----------


## hawari11

merci

----------


## naoufal-tech

salam
merci beaucoup mon ami
merci

----------


## aghroom

merci bcp

----------


## medismail

merci énormément pour ce travail

----------


## saidhero

الله يسهل عليك

----------


## abourim

Merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## hamdan862

3la lah maykonchi rabit ma khadamchi. hit ndrive rabit dyalo makhadamch

----------


## zarim

Chokrane bzaaf khouya

----------


## zayed

مشكور

----------


## intensity

MErciiiiiiii

----------


## zarim

MErciiiiiiii

----------


## afroug ahmed

chokran wa alf choukr

----------


## bb_m

بارك الله فيك

----------


## BHADI

شكرا

----------


## NEGOCE

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## tadla999

شكرا لك..جاري التحميل والتجريب

----------


## hamidhilal

super

----------


## hamidhilal

merci

----------


## hamidhilal

thanks

----------


## hamidhilal

mercii bcp

----------


## malmo

merci beucoup

----------


## lolette

merci de votre bonne participation

----------


## salamall

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *

----------


## josefkillua

merci

----------


## simosimsim

merci

----------


## el amrani

Merci c'est genial

----------


## lmariouh

شكراااا اخي

----------


## HAMAMIZ

Thannnx man

----------


## pipoandroid

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## mhjoub

Thank yooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

----------


## samantik

merci

----------


## hahicham02

Merciii

----------


## amg.simou

شكرا أخي الكريم

----------


## handroux

thnx

----------


## simoih

merci

----------


## chibikhalid

Merci

----------


## cicine

code sygic

----------


## technospider

merci pour lapplication

----------


## fatihi28

Merci c'est genial

----------


## isfarin

تسلم يداك أخي الكريم

----------


## redaelouardi

merci beaucoup

----------


## sherif

شكرا على البرنامج ولكن هل يوجد لمصر خريطه

----------


## adnane1230

Chokrane bzaaf khouya

----------


## mohal

جزاك الله عنا خيرا

----------


## mrsyler

llah ihafdek a khouya

----------


## nouri170

مشكور

----------


## rafid09

taaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks

----------


## maudit

Merci bcp

----------


## hammamet

teslem wa alfi chokr

----------


## biranzaran

chokran bzaaaaaaf 3la almajhod   :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## ABIBO69

الله يجازيك

----------


## MahmoudSoft

حفظك الله و نصرك.....

----------


## hassanplus

Chokrane

----------


## amine1984

Thikns

----------


## giath hosny

Fguddyhddxgysfyddyhd

----------


## bestour22

شكرا يا اخي

----------


## sonic

chokran

----------


## mjid

شكرا

----------


## oussama-raja

merci

----------


## oussama-raja

merciii

----------


## oussama-raja

تسلم يداك أخي الك

----------


## oussama-raja

yess

----------


## oussama-raja

merci

----------


## Abdelaziiiz

Choookran

----------


## abika1

Chokrane  khouya

----------


## mete

بارك الله فيكم أخي

----------


## morrooki

بغيت ليك الرضى اخويا

----------


## zeko omani

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## ahmedadam

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## monsef bahjawi

شكراً لك

----------


## karimps

hkjdfv

----------


## simoh91

جزاك الله عنا خيرا

----------


## betareq

*بارك الله فيك اخي*

----------


## HICHAMOO

chokran

----------


## ABO FARAH

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## nassah

thanks kouya 3la had lmawdo3

----------


## DevCap

Mercci

----------


## DevCap

merci

----------


## dfdf

jkkjkjk

----------


## dfdf

kjkjhhg

----------


## hamzaxmen

Mrc Bzzzf

----------


## Tamesna

Merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## Tangible

merciiiii

----------

